# Trimma kernel?

## ZxCv84

Hur vet man vilka modules behövs för t.ex. hårddisken? Kan man ta reda på det på nåt fiffigt sätt ifall man redan har en fungerande kernel?

----------

## Ehnvis

Enklast är ju att utgå från lspci, den listar ju din hårdvara. Sedan så bygger man kerneln efter den.

----------

## patrix_neo

Vad kör du med för gentoo-variant av kerneln? (Finns en auto-kompillerande variant också).

Om du redan har en fungerande kernel med moduler laddade, och vill veta vilka det är kan du alltid köra en lsmod och försök lista ut vilken som har med hårddisken att göra...i de flesta fall är väl den bäst att ha i kerneln så man slipper init-rd trixa. Då syns den inte m.h.a 'lsmod' dock.   :Sad: 

...en annan variant för att se moduler för diskar är att titta i /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/[scsi/block]

Forza schweden. (Fossball WM)

----------

